# Introducing  my boy Lennon



## shirl62 (25 June 2018)

Meet my boy Lennon (left) who is going to be best friends with Apple. He is such a sweet boy and just perfect for me. 







Shirl


----------



## shirl62 (25 June 2018)

Shirl


----------



## maggie62 (25 June 2018)

He is a lovely boy......a great wee pal for Apple


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 June 2018)

When I first (quickly) read his name, I read it as 'Lemon' LOL!  While that does go with 'Apple' very well, it's probably for the best that he's actually called 'Lennon'.  

He looks super cute. I hope that you have a wonderful time with him.


----------



## ycbm (25 June 2018)

What a cutie


----------



## shirl62 (25 June 2018)

They both have blue eyes too ! Apple needs to tell him that he should come in from the field without any nonsense ..but we are working on it.

Shirl


----------



## Embo (25 June 2018)

How cute is he!? Hope you have lots of fun with him


----------



## SpringArising (25 June 2018)

Super cute!


----------



## JJS (26 June 2018)

What a sweet looking boy! Bet you're absolutely chuffed with him


----------



## Surbie (26 June 2018)

He looks fabulous, and very sweet.


----------



## shirl62 (26 June 2018)

Thanks everyone. I know he is quite little but I had to be able to manage him on the ground. Margaret and I are just going to have a lot of fun on our little ones. He is on the same yard as Margaret's Apple and will have adjoining stables, but they are out 24/7 anyway. I have not moved up to Scotland yet so Margaret will look after him..

Shirl


----------

